# Da hat jemand einen AWL/STL Simulator in Python gebaut :)



## LowLevelMahn (5 Februar 2013)

*Da hat jemand einen AWL/STL Simulator in Python gebaut*

http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/awlsim.html


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Februar 2013)

Gleich mal antesten...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Februar 2013)

Ist ja wirklich gut gemacht, inklusive Testprogramme zur Überprüfung der Anweisungen des Interpreters. Da hätte sich Siemens beim TIA mal eine Scheibe abschneiden sollen.

Jetzt noch einen Netzwerkstack anflanschen und fertig ist die Soft-SPS...


----------

